# koffice-kde4 - kipi.7



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2009)

Not lucky: FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.3.4:


```
make install clean                
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: eigen>=2.0.b3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: gmm++>=3.0.4 - found 
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-corelib>=4.5.3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-phonon>=4.5.3 - found 
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-qmake>=4.5.3 - found  
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-moc>=4.5.3 - found    
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-porting>=4.5.3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-rcc>=4.5.3 - found    
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-uic>=4.5.3 - found    
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: qt4-uic3>=4.5.3 - found   
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on package: kde4-shared-mime-info>=1 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found    
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found       
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: GraphicsMagick++.1 - 
found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: exiv2.7 - found           
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: fontconfig.1 - found      
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: freetype.9 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: lcms.1 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: poppler-qt4.3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: IlmImf.6 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: png.5 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: jpeg.10 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: tiff.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: wpg-0.1 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: qimageblitz.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: boost_thread.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: qca.2 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: GLEW.1 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: gsl - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: wv2.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.1.0 depends on shared library: kipi.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for kipi.7 in /usr/ports/graphics/kdegraphics4
===>   Returning to build of koffice-kde4-2.1.0
Error: shared library "kipi.7" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4.
*** Error code 1
```

Which port has the "kipi.7"?
Thanks.


----------



## avilla@ (Dec 22, 2009)

answered here: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freebsd/2009-December/007389.html


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 22, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> answered here: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freebsd/2009-December/007389.html



Thank you very much. It should be good that is default for kipi.6.


----------

